
Ask HN: White label online course backed recommendations? - matt_the_bass
	I’m interested in producing some training videos for my company’s products. I’d like for users to be able to log in, select video content and track their progress. Ideally I’d also like to be able to see metrics such as which videos did users start and which videos did they complete. It would also be great to have some sort of simple testing questions too. I’m imagining something like MOOC infrastructure but with much fewer participants. I don’t anticipate giant amounts of traffic&#x2F;users. I don’t need forums or formal certification&#x2F;completion documentation.
Before I build my own, does anyone have any suggestions of products that might meet my needs?
======
itamarst
There's [https://teachable.com/](https://teachable.com/),
[https://www.thinkific.com/](https://www.thinkific.com/), and many others.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks! Both of those look potential. Have you used either?

~~~
itamarst
Sorry, no.

------
ZenoArrow
Microsoft Stream might meet your needs:

[https://stream.microsoft.com/en-gb/](https://stream.microsoft.com/en-gb/)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks! Have you used this service?

~~~
ZenoArrow
I haven't, I was just aware that it existed.

